# Do companys like Volcom, DC, Quicksilver have fashion shows?



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I was kind of curious about this. It could be a dumb question but i've never seen or heard of companys like DC/Volcom/Quicksilver and other "urban" apparel co's having fashion shows to debut there seasonal lines. Anyone have any light to shed on this for me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tomstar said:


> I was kind of curious about this. It could be a dumb question but i've never seen or heard of companys like DC/Volcom/Quicksilver and other "urban" apparel co's having fashion shows to debut there seasonal lines. Anyone have any light to shed on this for me?


I think they do showcases like this at the "trade shows" like Magic, Pool, Agenda, etc. Some of them have showrooms for their clothing lines.

I don't think I've heard of any actual "fashion show" though for a particular line. Maybe someone else here would be more familiar.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

Ya Rodney,

I think im under the same impression as you are with there trade show setup's. I've never heard of an actual fashion show though.


----------

